# differences from tranny on my 2 jeeps



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

my wife ownes a 1998 grand cherokee with a 4 liter inline six her tranny sometimes slips and shifts with a banging sound while shifting i took it to tranny shop the guy pluged into the tranny comp told me there was nothing wrong all dodge trannys have the same problems i own a1996 cherokee with a 4 liter inline six my jeep is so much stronger in all asspects my tranny is so much stronger than hers i was told my tranny was made by toyota co is that true ive been plowing with my jeep for 7 years never had any problems /


----------



## MJD82 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well the grand probably has a mopar electronic 4-5 speed tranny especially if it has the full-time quadra-trac the XJ most likely has the asain-warner 4 commonly known as the AW4, the AW4 is an excellent trans will last 200,000 miles or more with scheduled matinence. Mine has 160,000 with no problems. Hope this will help


----------



## rzl-dzl (Feb 26, 2009)

ya the aw4, which is on the XJ, is put on toyota supra turbos and handle 400hp no problem...its the transmission you want to have


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

can the aw4 be easily adapted for a jeep wrangler?, i didnt know these could handle that kind of power


----------



## MJD82 (Mar 4, 2009)

the aw4 is electronically controlled so you would have to wire a transmission control unit into the main harness possibly add sensors depending on the model maybe even a ecm and main harness swap. if you want an overdrive trans that can withstand some abuse and power look into a gm 700-r4 or 200-4r i believe the buick olds pontiac versions will bolt to the 4.0 with a custom converter all you would have to run is the throttle valve cable. But then you would need an adapter to the t-case and maybe custom driveshafts. Don't know if this will help but its food for thought.


----------

